# Business Cards



## Kryptix (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone had any done by a online company?

What resolution do they require? What aspect ratio?

Ideally I just want to upload 2 JPG's (both sides) and buy a pack of 1,000 or whatever. Must be cardboard.

It'd be a nice feature if they allowed you to upload several JPG's and they randomize the back-side image?


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 15, 2009)

If you want random backside images, Moo is you're best bet. I bought from PremiumCards.net , and am really, really happy with the results. They have PSD (and AI) templates for all their card sizes, that you can easily use for design. Just flatten the finished product and upload as a JPEG. They're pretty clear on how to do it, and customer service is reasonably helpful (somehow, my order got erased from the thier system, and to add to the difficulty I ordered one of their harder cards to print and score, so it took longer than expected; however, I haven't heard of this happening to anyone else, they go through thousands of orders a month and are quite reliable by all accounts).

My only qualms are really with my own design scheme. Next time I'll hire someone else to do it.


----------



## Pure (Jun 15, 2009)

Talk to bdavis here on TPF.

Mine look sick.


----------



## bdavis (Jun 16, 2009)

I doubt you will be able to just upload jpegs, most times these are too low quality no matter how they are saved. You will need to send them in a different format: pdf, eps, or the actual art files themselves are usually acceptable...of course most print shops usually prefer one over the other, so its best practice to have all formats available. 

Resolution for press quality prints is 300 dpi. Standard business cards are 3.5" x 2" and if they have graphics or color running to the edge of the card, they need to have a 1/8" bleed on all sides. 

@Pure  Glad you like your cards, I was wondering how the final printed files turned out, I'm guessing everything went pretty good. Not bad for a 1 day deadline huh? lol


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2009)

Kryptix said:


> ......Must be cardboard......
> 
> QUOTE]?????????


----------



## itznfb (Jun 16, 2009)

can you still go to office depot and do your own?
i used to do this about 4-5 years ago when i had a website business.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jun 16, 2009)

Just had a loo at moo.com and they seem to fit the bill


----------



## fast1 (Jun 16, 2009)

never heard of moo.com, will check them out.


----------



## bdavis (Jun 16, 2009)

Holy crap, moo is expensive. I know a printer that prints 1,000 one-sided business cards for $50 and 1,000 two-sided for $90. Since I know him so well, he printed mine for free.


----------



## Pure (Jun 16, 2009)

bdavis said:


> I doubt you will be able to just upload jpegs, most times these are too low quality no matter how they are saved. You will need to send them in a different format: pdf, eps, or the actual art files themselves are usually acceptable...of course most print shops usually prefer one over the other, so its best practice to have all formats available.
> 
> Resolution for press quality prints is 300 dpi. Standard business cards are 3.5" x 2" and if they have graphics or color running to the edge of the card, they need to have a 1/8" bleed on all sides.
> 
> @Pure  Glad you like your cards, I was wondering how the final printed files turned out, I'm guessing everything went pretty good. Not bad for a 1 day deadline huh? lol


 
Yea, they came out awesome.  I'll send you a picture later today.

As for MOO, they are expensive.  I had my business cards printed for $70 for 1000 at my local print shop.  They are color glossy on one side and matte on the other.  They definately look professional.


----------



## Xristos48 (Jun 16, 2009)

I prefer to get stuff done offline. It is easier to determine what you want with the printer, they can even show you a sample and best of all face to face allows you to negotiate on price etc.


----------



## bdavis (Jun 16, 2009)

Xristos48 said:


> I prefer to get stuff done offline. It is easier to determine what you want with the printer, they can even show you a sample and best of all face to face allows you to negotiate on price etc.



You hit the nail right on the head. Plus it builds a relationship which any designer will tell you is a crucial thing to have with your printer...hence me getting free cards


----------



## mooney101 (Jun 19, 2009)

Business Cards, Postcards, Flyers, Brochures, Letterhead , Greeting Cards & Envelopes Overnight ~ by OvernightPrints.com

The cheapest I've seen with excellent quality. Look  round for coupons and its even cheaper.


----------



## RawRyder (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks for the website


----------

